# Kareo



## jluther (Aug 15, 2010)

I am looking for a web based billing software solution.  Can anyone give any information about Kareo good or bad?


----------



## cyndeew (Aug 15, 2010)

Jen:

A lot of our members (independent billers) use Kareo, but as their businesses grow, sometimes they need software with more advanced features like advanced reporting or EHR, and that may require them to use more than one program.

There are other services you may want to demo:

MDSynergy www.mdsynergy.com
AdvancedMD www.advancedmd.com
MedLook www.medlookusa.com 

As far as Kareo as a company, we have worked with them for several years.

Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## jluther (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks Cyndee,  I appreciate the information and will also look into the other programs you mentioned.


----------

